# Long time lurker!



## Drewp911 (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey y'all, long time lurker of this forum, now looking to get more involved, contribute what i know, but more importantly eager to learn more about this great thing we call bodybuilding!
Im 25, 5'9, 230 and have been in love with lifting since i was 19! I don't only want to lift heavy things, but also to learn the science and knowledge behind bodybuilding. Im excited to share what i know and to absorb all the other great information on here.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## psychowhite (Aug 17, 2014)

welcome brother


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 17, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## Rayjay1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome.  Glad to hear you're ready to step out of the shadows


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

